# I'm losing my husband



## Hopeless in need of help (2 mo ago)

We had a horrible fight last night, my head still hurts from all the crying. Been married for only 8 months, yesterday we had our first Thanksgiving, my brother got some weed for my hubbie but got lost, he got furious thinking his stepdad stole it, I called my brother he said he left it there and then we called his stepdad and said he didn't take it, I said that this wouldn't had happened if we hadn't invited him. Turns out my brother did take it by mistake, so here I have my enraged husband, he felt I didn't support him, he feels that I don't like his step dad but I do, I just talked without thinking trying to empathize with how he was feeling, big mistake, then he tells me that he actually doesn't respects me and he doesn't trust me, I felt like throwing up, I know I screw up, I shouldn't have said anything, I feel like this is the end, I love him so much but we fight a lot, we have a 4 month old baby, I wanna make up for it but he insists is just a matter of time, I don't have any patience and I don't know how or what to do to fix this 😭


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

god help you all


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why did you marry a druggy in the first place? Honestly he doesn't sound like much of a catch to me.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Babies and blunts ….. 😳


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh man, this is not going to end well.
He‘s a doped up ass and OP is a wallflower alpha-chaser.

Crash.

OP (you ever do come back), get away from that guy he’s not right for you.
Making you moist is not a reason to marry.

Think of that wonderful man being your baby’s role model.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

You knew he was a druggie so you married him and made a baby with him. Yeah, that sounds like the smart thing to do.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Your brother said he didn't take it then he said he took it by mistake. 

Sounds sketchy.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Weed wars. 

I encourage you to rethink the direction your life is going.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

Hopeless in need of help said:


> We had a horrible fight last night, my head still hurts from all the crying. Been married for only 8 months, yesterday we had our first Thanksgiving, my brother got some weed for my hubbie but got lost, he got furious thinking his stepdad stole it, I called my brother he said he left it there and then we called his stepdad and said he didn't take it, I said that this wouldn't had happened if we hadn't invited him. Turns out my brother did take it by mistake, so here I have my enraged husband, he felt I didn't support him, he feels that I don't like his step dad but I do, I just talked without thinking trying to empathize with how he was feeling, big mistake, then he tells me that he actually doesn't respects me and he doesn't trust me, I felt like throwing up, I know I screw up, I shouldn't have said anything, I feel like this is the end, I love him so much but we fight a lot, we have a 4 month old baby, I wanna make up for it but he insists is just a matter of time, I don't have any patience and I don't know how or what to do to fix this


Addiction speaks. His weed became the most important thing. 
All is not lost. He needs to grow up is all. How old are y'all? 
Have a talk with him, tell him grow up or you'll leave. My bet is, you will have to leave for him to have a chance at growing up.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Get your lives straightened out and grow the hell up.

If not, put the baby up for adoption. The two of you are not fit to be parents.


----------



## MrShipwreck (1 mo ago)

I work in the criminal justice field. When I have someone fail a drug test, I contact child protective services immediately.

We don't need parents who use drugs


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

🥱 wow, so many uninformed posters making this about weed, which does not make anyone a druggie. 🤣


----------



## TheGodfather (1 mo ago)

yeahhhh ok


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm thinking Bo found himself some weed, they forgot about the big fight and have moved on to the next crisis.


----------



## karmagoround (Aug 27, 2021)

For OP. Next chance you get, pinch his bag and save it for him secretly. This isn't technically cheating because when his stash gets lost and he starts freaking out, you can save the day.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You think if there was ever a time your husband was going to get sober, it would be while y'all have a newborn. I'm assuming you do the same things or you wouldn't have married him. 

My big concern is how big a priority this is to him and that it sounds like you have some thieves in the family, and stealing any kind of drugs can get you killed. 

You are not in a safe environment because of that. 

I don't care about pot use particularly when people are young and don't have a bunch of responsibilities and then let it go when they do. But that's not the case here. You're surrounded with irresponsible people and that makes you one.


----------

